# Home Theater for $1000



## kaspakhine (Dec 30, 2010)

Main use -- 75% TV / 25% music
Have -- Sony LCD Bravia XBR9 with network capability, Cable DVR
Need -- Receiver, speakers 5.1, Blue-Ray, IPOD compatibility
internet streaming (Netflix, youtube, etc.). Not sure about 3D, but likely not needed for another 
couple of years for sure.
Room size - about 15x18, but it is open to two other rooms of similar size.
I guess, the receiver does not need to have internet streaming/IPOD compatibility if the BlueRay player can do it.

So far my research has narrowed down to following options. 

Receiver - Onkyo NR-708 ($550), Pioneer VSX-1120k ($500), 
Yamaha RX-v667 ($500), Onkyo SR608 ($380)
Speakers -Klipsch HD 500 or 1000, Energy Take 5.1 Home classic,
BlueRay- LG BD750

This is a little more than $1000, I think. If possible, I would like to
stick to my budget of less than $1000. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

You could check these out,

http://www.6ave.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=CES1611-11-1005

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sony+-+...ayer/9739925.p?id=1218165051047&skuId=9739925

The best way to choose speakers is by auditioning for your self, these KEF's really sound amazing for the size/price. Imo it has the best sub you can get with these smaller speaker packages in this price range. Now the Sony seems nice as it has wifi built in and Netflix, and Pandora for $150.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I like all of the AVR choices. I would pick either the Pioneer or the Onkyo TX-NR708 with a lean towards the Pioneer. After using an OPPO BDP-93 which uses Marvell Video Processing like the Pioneer, I am really a big fan of it.

Moreover, the owner reports I have read about the 1120 are almost universally positive. I do like that the Onkyo offers Audyssey MultEQ whereas the Pioneer uses its proprietary MCACC Room EQ.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## kaspakhine (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's help. I also spent some more time other threads on this and other forums.

I saw recommendations to spend more money on speakers vs. receiver, which means
that I may have to settle for a lower price receiver to make room for good speakers + sub.
This works out to a budget split of about $300-350 for a receiver (too low?), about $500-550 for
speakers + sub and about $100-150 for blu-ray player.

Denon + KEF speaker system is in budget. Would bookshelf speakers sound better?
I see some recommendations for Infinity P162/152/350 and Polk Monitor 40/30/CS-2
plus BIC PL-200 for F/R/C and sub. How do these compare with KEF system?
Thanks again!


----------



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I like all of the AVR choices. I would pick either the Pioneer or the Onkyo TX-NR708 with a lean towards the Pioneer. After using an OPPO BDP-93 which uses Marvell Video Processing like the Pioneer, I am really a big fan of it.
> 
> Moreover, the owner reports I have read about the 1120 are almost universally positive. I do like that the Onkyo offers Audyssey MultEQ whereas the Pioneer uses its proprietary MCACC Room EQ.
> ...


Really, see I have heard of a pretty high failure rate. Don't get me wrong I have actually been considering getting the 1120 and have spent some time with it, and have been impressed with it. Nice build quality, pretty hefty, nice looking GUI, low THD rating on paper (for what that is worth). I have just heard of allot of them being defective. To the O.P. yes it is a rule of thumb to spend more on your speakers, and I would recommend doing so. You could save some money on your whole setup and go with refurb from accessories4less.


----------



## rmclain73 (Oct 22, 2010)

I just purchased this setup and could not be more happier with it:

Pioneer 1020k $378
Energy Take Classics 5.1 $399
Panasonic DMP 85k $140
Sanus HTB3 Speaker Stands $40(2)

Total $997


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

caliberconst. said:


> Really, see I have heard of a pretty high failure rate. Don't get me wrong I have actually been considering getting the 1120 and have spent some time with it, and have been impressed with it. Nice build quality, pretty hefty, nice looking GUI, low THD rating on paper (for what that is worth). I have just heard of allot of them being defective. To the O.P. yes it is a rule of thumb to spend more on your speakers, and I would recommend doing so. You could save some money on your whole setup and go with refurb from accessories4less.


Hello,
I have not read about many issues with the 1120, but if you have, I am most interested to read about it. I have been using Onkyos since HDMI 1.3 and could not be happier. 

It is just the Members here who own the 1120 have been raving about it and I really am pleased with the Marvell Video Processor. I definitely agree about dedicating the lions share to Speakers. However, if not spending much on the AVR, the issue of Speaker Efficiency takes on a prominent role.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

There are many ways to slice up a budget. Ideally you would get a decent receiver and the best pair of speakers you can. Then add on over time. I advise against the KEF 1000 set for full setup usage. Especially with a budget that can afford better speakers.


----------



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I have not read about many issues with the 1120, but if you have, I am most interested to read about it. I have been using Onkyos since HDMI 1.3 and could not be happier.
> 
> It is just the Members here who own the 1120 have been raving about it and I really am pleased with the Marvell Video Processor. I definitely agree about dedicating the lions share to Speakers. However, if not spending much on the AVR, the issue of Speaker Efficiency takes on a prominent role.
> ...


I agree 100%. My bad on the 1120, I got confused with the 1020 :scratch: Their seem to be many reviews from Amazon stating DOA or dead after a short time, and a friend on another forum I am on got a bad one too. As I said though that was the 1020, so my mistake.


----------



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> There are many ways to slice up a budget. Ideally you would get a decent receiver and the best pair of speakers you can. Then add on over time. I advise against the KEF 1000 set for full setup usage. Especially with a budget that can afford better speakers.


I would love to know of a 5.1 setup for $500 that can out perform the kef's. I hope you don't think I am being a jerk or sarcastic, because that is not my intent, I would really love to audition one. I just haven't heard anything that is much better for the price myself. Also how exactly would you slice up the budget?


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

As far as slicing up the budget, I think he is referring to my take on it.
For a $1000 budget, do not buy the whole system at once for that price. For $1000 buy a good AVR and 2 or 3 good speakers (for a 2.0 or 3.0 set up). Then as money permits, add a good subwoofer, then add surround speakers.

I think anyone taking the time to come to a place like this is hoping to have something better than the average HTIB. A $1000 budget for a full system won't get you very much.


----------



## Emuc64 (Nov 15, 2009)

gdstupak said:


> As far as slicing up the budget, I think he is referring to my take on it.
> For a $1000 budget, do not buy the whole system at once for that price. For $1000 buy a good AVR and 2 or 3 good speakers (for a 2.0 or 3.0 set up). Then as money permits, add a good subwoofer, then add surround speakers.
> 
> I think anyone taking the time to come to a place like this is hoping to have something better than the average HTIB. A $1000 budget for a full system won't get you very much.



gdstupak,

I agree with your statement 100%, if the OP wanted to start with a budget of $1K looking to upgrade/add later down the line. However, I think the OP wanted a 5.1 set for $1000 including a BD player. In this case, I'd recommend a nice HTIB along w/ spare money for a BD player.

e.g. Newegg has the ONKYO HT-S9300THX 7.1-Channel for $800 w/ free shipping. It has decent speakers that are much better than your "average" (say ~$300 HTIB) speakers, good receiver w/ enough bells and whistles, and the 12" subwoofer doesn't look too shabby. With $200 to spare for a BD player, I can imagine someone being happy with that setup and still keep it under the $1K budget.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Yep, just giving another option. Believe me, I know it's hard to wait to get it all together.

But as I've stated in other posts, I do believe listening to 2 better speakers is much more enjoyable than 5 budget speakers and I don't think most newbies understand how big of a difference there is.

I think the ONKYO HT-S9300THX 7.1-Channel was the set up given a 'Top Pick' by Home Theater magazine so I would also suggest it for immediate gratification.


----------



## Emuc64 (Nov 15, 2009)

gdstupak said:


> But as I've stated in other posts, I do believe listening to 2 better speakers is much more enjoyable than 5 budget speakers and I don't think most newbies understand how big of a difference there is.


I hope this doesn't come off sound confrontational; just curious of your thoughts. Do you think two speakers can satisfy the case for 75% movie watching and 25% music? It seems that the movie experience is all about the surround sound that can mimic the theater experience.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

These are my thoughts and experiences, yours may vary.
The 2.0 or 3.0 set up is temporary. I could definitely live with 2 or 3 large bookshelf speakers for 6months to a year. Then buy a good sub. Then add surrounds later.

I can say this with no trepidations because I just got home from a week of vacation visiting my parents and in-laws. My parents are using my old Bose Accoustimass system and my in-laws are using a $1000 system that I put together for them (5 small JBL bookshelf speakers and 1 12" Velodyne sub. Even though the JBL's claim to be good down to 80hz, they weren't in this situation, I had to cross them over at 100hz, 100hz coming out of the sub sounds terrible!). Even though I was surrounded by speakers, they were small and they sound small, they don't immerse me in the sound.

Before writing this response, I listened to my home system in stereo (no outside sub). I listened to parts of several movies and I felt much more immersed in sound with my 2 JBL floorstanding speakers than I heard with any of their small 5 speaker systems.

If I were starting from scratch:
AVR- ($500-700)any decent model mentioned on this site.
SPEAKERS- ($500/pr) JBL L820 http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3984.m570.l1313&_nkw=jbl+l820&_sacat=See-All-Categories

(after 6 months):
SUBWOOFER- ($500-800)(don't skimp on the quality of the sub) any decent model mentioned on this site. I like HSU myself.

(after another 6 months):
CENTER/SURROUND SPEAKERS- more JBL L820's


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Emuc64 said:


> It seems that the movie experience is all about the surround sound that can mimic the theater experience.


To me, the movie experience is one that takes you out of this world and puts you in the movie. It takes more than just surround sound to do that, it takes sound immersion which is what you get at the theater.
2 of my speakers are good enough to lose myself into a movie, adding the subs and surround just make it much better.
$1000 will get you the surround sound but not the theater experience.


----------



## kaspakhine (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the interesting dialog. My budget can be stretched a little by waiting to add components, but I don't anticipate any increase beyond about $1500 total. This means about $400-500 for the receiver and
rest for speakers. I can postpone purchase of the blue-ray player for another year to provide more budget
for speakers, as my Sony TV provides streaming for Netflix, Youtube, etc. and my DVD player can serve me well in the interim. If my receiver has an audio return channel I believe I can run TV sound through the receiver to
enjoy HD streaming from Netflix, Amazon, etc. I can also postpone the purchase of the rears.

Another question: If I want to buy bookshelfs/Towers, how much space do I need around them to get the best sound? My house has a pre-built enclosure for the 'entertainment system' and want to be sure I can accommodate the fronts and and center appropriately. 

Currently thinking
Front/Rear/Center: Infinity P162/152/350 ($170 /$150/$120) or Polk Monitor 40/30/CS-2 ($190/$100/$180)
Sub: BIC or F12 ($205)or 1220 ($190)

These work out to $640-670, a little beyond my budget, but can build in two steps.

Some other interesting alternatives are
1. Infinity Primus TPIIBK 5.0 package at B&H $380 (Pros: missing subwoofer, but can add one of the BICs above and stay roughly in my budget)
2. ONKYO HT-S9300THX 7.1-Channel for $800 (has receiver and all speakers). (Pros: complete system,
with good reviews, in budget cons: haven't heard too many good things about their speakers)
3. Denon DHT590BA, which has a Denon receiver AVR-590 and Boston Acoustics speaker package at
$400 at Crispdeals (anyone heard of them?) How good is this?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

kaspakhine said:


> Thanks for the interesting dialog. My budget can be stretched a little by waiting to add components, but I don't anticipate any increase beyond about $1500 total. This means about $400-500 for the receiver and
> rest for speakers. I can postpone purchase of the blue-ray player for another year to provide more budget
> for speakers, as my Sony TV provides streaming for Netflix, Youtube, etc. and my DVD player can serve me well in the interim. If my receiver has an audio return channel I believe I can run TV sound through the receiver to
> enjoy HD streaming from Netflix, Amazon, etc. I can also postpone the purchase of the rears.
> ...


Hello,
I would definitely go with the highest quality possible Speakers possible and not a Package. I have heard nothing but great things about the P162/152/350 and would probably be the way I would go.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

For the Infinity P series, you should get in touch with a poster here called 'Type A.'
Here are some of his threads for you to check out.
This first one is very long but has alot of good info on his home theater thought process (kinda like what you're going through now):
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...135-theater-music-performance-sub-woofer.html

Type A's theater pics:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-room-photos/33131-typeas-theater.html


----------



## Emuc64 (Nov 15, 2009)

gdstupak said:


> To me, the movie experience is one that takes you out of this world and puts you in the movie. It takes more than just surround sound to do that, it takes sound immersion which is what you get at the theater.
> 2 of my speakers are good enough to lose myself into a movie, adding the subs and surround just make it much better.
> $1000 will get you the surround sound but not the theater experience.



I understand where you're coming from regarding sound immersion. Last question then. With movie sound, I think I read that the "center speaker" comes from behind the screen itself where the screen is perforated, drawing your attention to the center channel/screen. So, with stereo speakers, does dialog come from the left and right detracting you from the center of the screen? Or do you find yourself in a bubble of sorts with the sound enveloping your right/left ears? (<-- not very clearly explained I know, but I'm trying :T)


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I know exactly what you're asking.

When listening to movies in stereo, any sound that is supposed to sound 'centered' (i.e. most dialog) will be evenly distributed through both the left/right speakers. 
If all is set up properly the sound does appear in a bubble at the center of the 2 speakers. It does work eerily well, even if I'm sitting slightly off center.

Some soundtracks, both movies and music, work perfectly and others not so perfect. I guess it has to do with how well the mixing was done. 
I don't listen to music in surround mode but many times I'll be sitting on the couch and have to double check that it's in stereo mode because I swear the singers voice is coming from the center speaker.


----------



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

gdstupak, I couldn't agree with you more, every thing you are saying is spot on. In fact I usually recommend that people do exactly what you are saying. It seems like almost always people don't want to do so. Not everyone is into this stuff like allot of us, sometimes they just need a small setup to get them going, and see if this is a hobby/sickness they want to get into. I guess I look at slicing up the budget a bit differently.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Buddies of mine are always talking about how great their new $800 LCD tv is, or their new $400 complete sound system. They razz me because they know I've got a bit of money into my system and can't understand how a $3000 tv could possibly be better than their new one for $800, mine is more than 7yrs old for goodness sake. Same for their cheaper sound systems.
A few have ventured over to my place and after experiencing my system they will admit it's much better but they could still live with it or without it. 

One of my buddies has a $1000 bicycle and doesn't understand why I won't get rid of my $150 bike for one like his.

Each to their own.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

kaspakhine said:


> Main use -- 75% TV / 25% music
> Have -- Sony LCD Bravia XBR9 with network capability, Cable DVR
> Need -- Receiver, speakers 5.1, Blue-Ray, IPOD compatibility
> internet streaming (Netflix, youtube, etc.). Not sure about 3D, but likely not needed for another
> ...


Which do you think will give you better sound for *$1000*? 
1.) Multichannel AVR, BD player, 5.1 speakers
2.) Stereo integrated amp, BD player, 2 speakers
I would easily rather have a 2-channel system w/ higher quality stereo amplification and 2 quality monitor speakers on stands (or a pair of full range tower speakers). The difference in sound quality would be night and day and your experience w/ movies an music would be enhanced. I have owned quality integrated amps and monitor (bookshelf) speakers in one form or another for 20 years and have never felt I could improve on the sound w/o spending triple the price, so I have not made the plunge into multichannel audiio.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

mjcmt said:


> Which do you think will give you better sound for *$1000*?
> 1.) Multichannel AVR, BD player, 5.1 speakers
> 2.) Stereo integrated amp, BD player, 2 speakers
> I would easily rather have a 2-channel system w/ higher quality stereo amplification and 2 quality monitor speakers on stands (or a pair of full range tower speakers). The difference in sound quality would be night and day and your experience w/ movies an music would be enhanced. I have owned quality integrated amps and monitor (bookshelf) speakers in one form or another for 20 years and have never felt I could improve on the sound w/o spending triple the price, so I have not made the plunge into multichannel audiio.


Hello,
I tend to agree with this with one proviso, the inclusion of a HT Bypass/Passthrough where the Integrated Amplifier can be used as an Amplifier in an Home Theater setup. 

Many Integrated Amplifiers offer this and it is well worth seeking out as it gives you the best of both worlds when an HT is eventually added to have a great 2 Channel setup that is easily accessible.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Emuc64 (Nov 15, 2009)

gdstupak said:


> Buddies of mine are always talking about how great their new $800 LCD tv is, or their new $400 complete sound system. They razz me because they know I've got a bit of money into my system and can't understand how a $3000 tv could possibly be better than their new one for $800, mine is more than 7yrs old for goodness sake. Same for their cheaper sound systems.
> A few have ventured over to my place and after experiencing my system they will admit it's much better but they could still live with it or without it.
> 
> One of my buddies has a $1000 bicycle and doesn't understand why I won't get rid of my $150 bike for one like his.
> ...


**Mini-soap box, not directed towards anyone in particular.**

I think you nailed it completely regarding "Each to their own."

Let's assume a complete sound system for the average buyer is $400. kaspakhine has already committed $1000 towards something undoubtedly better. That's 2.5 times as much money put towards a sound system than the average user. Now kaspakhine has stated "My budget can be stretched a little by waiting to add components, but I don't anticipate any increase beyond about $1500 total." and increased it to nearly 4 times the original alotted budget.

As forum members, maybe we sometimes get carried away with spending someone else's money. :spend: If a poster wants to only spend $1000 to $1500 max for a 5.1 system w/ BD and can be COMPLETELY happy  with it - it's up to us to help that person get the most "bang for their buck". Not for us to get them thinking that $1500 is only "starter" system. They may not ever want to upgrade and the system is complete as is.


----------



## Emuc64 (Nov 15, 2009)

kaspakhine said:


> Another question: If I want to buy bookshelfs/Towers, how much space do I need around them to get the best sound? My house has a pre-built enclosure for the 'entertainment system' and want to be sure I can accommodate the fronts and and center appropriately.


My bookshelf system is close to the size of the Polk Monitor 30's. And the manual states that ideally, they have to be at least 12 inches from all walls. That's keeping in mind that they are ported in the rear. I think that if you look at the manuals for the items you're looking at, they'll have guidelines as well.

I'll leave it to the more experienced folks to address your other questions.:T


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Emuc64 said:


> My bookshelf system is close to the size of the Polk Monitor 30's. And the manual states that ideally, they have to be at least 12 inches from all walls. That's keeping in mind that they are ported in the rear. I think that if you look at the manuals for the items you're looking at, they'll have guidelines as well.
> 
> I'll leave it to the more experienced folks to address your other questions.:T


Simple solution is to buy monitor speakers that are front ported or a sealed non-ported enclosure to put on a shelf.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Emuc64 said:


> **Mini-soap box, not directed towards anyone in particular.**
> 
> I think you nailed it completely regarding "Each to their own."
> 
> ...


Hello,
I am not sure even a soapbox is needed as in the first 2 pages of this Thread, the entire premise has been putting together a 5.1 HT for under 1000 Dollars. From there, it has just been conjecture pertaining to other options that could be taken, but this was after recommending the Infinity Primus personally and as did others. In addition, KEF and other solutions were mentioned. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Emuc64 (Nov 15, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I am not sure even a soapbox is needed as in the first 2 pages of this Thread, the entire premise has been putting together a 5.1 HT for under 1000 Dollars. From there, it has just been conjecture pertaining to other options that could be taken, but this was after recommending the Infinity Primus personally and as did others. In addition, KEF and other solutions were mentioned.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Hi JJ,
My particular soapbox was probably not needed in this thread as there was a lot of insightful comments and suggestions. The "each their own" comment resonated with me. Perhaps I should have expanded upon it elsewhere instead of adding it to this thread. :doh: 

Sorry, kaspakhine, didn't mean to take away from your initial inquiry. But I tried to steer it back to being helpful. I swear there were good intentions.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Brother, I know your heart was in the right place and was genuinely looking out for the OP. I just wanted to make sure it was clear that budget friendly suggestions were the first to be made.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I think most comments/suggestions here have been relevant.
Sure the original post gave guidelines but we were unaware of the level of knowledge he has regarding options, so I think it is our duty to make sure all options are put on the table.

If this were 1990 when I was just getting into HT and I told a bunch of you that I was planning on buying Bose speakers, I would hope you would ask me what my ambitions were and guide me with better options (my parents are still using those speakers today).

kaspakhine, we didn't scare you off did we? There's nothing wrong with a $1000 system if that's all you need.


----------



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

gdstupak said:


> I think most comments/suggestions here have been relevant.
> Sure the original post gave guidelines but we were unaware of the level of knowledge he has regarding options, so I think it is our duty to make sure all options are put on the table.
> 
> If this were 1990 when I was just getting into HT and I told a bunch of you that I was planning on buying Bose speakers, I would hope you would ask me what my ambitions were and guide me with better options (my parents are still using those speakers today).
> ...


Nothing wrong with that at all, and $1,000 isn't chump change, you cans have something very nice at this price point. I think it would be nice if we could give the op some more options for his price range, we have recommended the infinity's and the Kef package, but what about something like this, (provided the op can take the budget to $1,500)
Receiver, http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...t2-Plus-100-watts-channel-7.2-Receiver/1.html
Fronts and rears, Aperion 4t intimus bookshelf $130 ea. http://www.aperionaudio.com/home.aspx
Center, intimus 4c center $160 
Sub, http://emotiva.com/ultra_sub10.shtm


----------



## kaspakhine (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone. No, you did not scare me at all and it was good to see the different options available. I just need to clear my mind for couple of days and make a decision. Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Fuus (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't know if someone already pointed this out but:

You mentioned LG Blu-Ray player. Because of Netcast?
If so I would wait until february when new models are coming out with 'Media Link' support.

This allows you to connect to local (or remote) computer with Plex media server app running. Plex is currently running only on OS X but they are releasing windows version when LG stuff comes to market.

Google 'Plex' for more info


----------

